# Online Journeyman from Florida!



## Pepsiman (May 4, 2017)

Hey, guys! Forum-name is "Pepsiman", though you more than welcome to call me Jonny. I hail from what I like to call the Sunburn State, and I've been dabbling in the martial arts for the better part of four years! I've been an aspiring Karateka and have trained a bit in Shotokan (under Sensei Jon Hodge at GMAU), Isshin-Ryu, and Kazen Ryu Karate (under Sensei John Bryan, which I have a formal ranking of yellow belt). Yeah, I'm still a young-blood in many respects, but I still love to discuss and research martial arts! 

Just lately, I joined the _Internal Fighting Arts_ online school, which is ran and operated by Sifu Ken Gullette. It encompasses Cheng-style Tai Chi Chuan (or "Taiji"), Baguazhang, and Xingyiquan (or "Hsing-I", I believe). A big change from Karate, but I figured it was time to change it up a bit, and I've got a LOT of learning and training ahead of me!

So, if you guys are willing to bear with me, I hope to make my bones here and engage in good discussions!


----------



## CB Jones (May 4, 2017)

welcome....but Coke is better.


----------



## Pepsiman (May 4, 2017)

I'll let that heresy slide for now lol.

And thanks! I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 4, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 4, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Pepsiman (May 4, 2017)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Steve (May 4, 2017)

Welcome to martial talk.


----------



## Pepsiman (May 4, 2017)

Thank you, Steve!


----------



## oaktree (May 5, 2017)

Ken's stuff looks pretty good, where in Florida are you located?


----------



## Buka (May 5, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2017)

I should add I talked with Ken before, seems like a mice guy that wants to help


----------



## oaktree (May 5, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> I should add I talked with Ken before, seems like a mice guy that wants to help


I have seen his videos they look good, can definitely see the Chen xiaowang movements, haven't watched his xingyiquan or Baguazhang videos yet but for $20 a month not a bad deal.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2017)

oaktree said:


> I have seen his videos they look good, can definitely see the Chen xiaowang movements, haven't watched his xingyiquan or Baguazhang videos yet but for $20 a month not a bad deal.



 His Xingyi is Shanxi style, and although there are a couple things I do not agree with (and this could simply be style difference) overall it is not to bad. I like Ken Gullette, would not mind training with him someday


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 5, 2017)

Welcome to MT!  I'm an Isshin Ryu karateka.


----------



## Pepsiman (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys.  From everything I've read and seen from Sifu Ken, I do believe he knows what he's talking about. I can understand that his dismissing Chinese medicine and chi as nonsense might rub purists the wrong way, but he's an extremely intelligent and humble guy, at least in my book. Honored to call him "Sifu", even if I haven't been part of the school real long. 

To answer Oaktree's question, I'm from a very small town in Central Florida.


----------



## Tames D (May 5, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 8, 2017)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 9, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------

